# Bad boys vs good boys



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

aef8234 said:


> I thought women liked men and not boys?
> As for me? Depends on the person, mostly.


I don't understand it personally, but there's a thing with some adults where they call other adults boys and girls instead of men and women. They even call themselves a boy/girl (although generally I find far more women calling themselves a girl than men calling themselves a boy).


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> I don't understand it personally, but there's a thing with some adults where they call other adults boys and girls instead of men and women. They even call themselves a boy/girl (although generally I find far more women calling themselves a girl than men calling themselves a boy).


 Next thing you'll tell me is that people say baby while they make love.
...
*FREEEEEEEEUUUUUD!*


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I don't understand it personally, but there's a thing with some adults where they call other adults boys and girls instead of men and women. They even call themselves a boy/girl (although generally I find far more women calling themselves a girl than men calling themselves a boy).


I don't get this. I never call an adult female a "girl," just as I don't call adult males "boys." I don't call adult males "men" and then turn around and call adult females "girls."


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

I think there has to be a balance. Guys that are too available and follow you like a puppy dog are just boring and seem desperate. You can be a nice guy but still be strong and independent and not sit there staring at your girl like some kind of desperate puppy.


----------

